# Post 'Em Up!: Your Stage Guitar(s)



## Regor (Mar 30, 2008)

Alrighty... time for a new thread idea.

If you're in a gigging band and play out... post up pics of the guitar(s) you most commonly use on-stage. Doesn't have to be live pics, but they should be pics of the guitar(s) you actually use, not pics of just guitars you have.

(Sorry to people who don't play live... you get  in this thread)

Myself, its these two bad boys... and although I've commonly used my RG7420MC for the last few years, now that I've fixed my feedback problem on the Rhino, its a little "R&R" for my stage show.

The Rhino:






The Randy:





My band has 7 original songs (Coincidence?), so we usually play our 7-string songs first in the set, and then switch to our 6ers, that way if we had a problem with the 6ers later in the set, the 7s serve as a 'backup' guitar. Hence, the use of 2 guitars on stage (Not to mention, I just couldn't bare to NOT play the Randy on stage... its too damn )

Post up bitches!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 30, 2008)

I've gone through a ton of guitars, but recently the on I've been using a ton is my RG7321 with a Blaze in the bridge.






I have an S7420 that I let my other guitarist use, until he gets his own, then I'll be using that for alternately tuned songs (instead of just retuning really quick on stage).

Sidenote: Your band only has 7 songs, or 7 songs that you play in one set?

EDIT: Here's another pic of me with it.


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Sidenote: Your band only has 7 songs, or 7 songs that you play in one set?



7 original songs that we wrote. Then we throw in fun coversongs.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 30, 2008)

Regor said:


> 7 original songs that we wrote. Then we throw in fun coversongs.



Cool. We need to start playing some cover songs. We have a ton of originals, but I think playing covers will get us some "credibility". Some people just don't want to hear originals, they want to hear famous bands' music.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm diggin that Rhoads, Regor 






Here's mine, it's a Schecter C-7 Blackjack. I started a hardcore punk/thrash band recently and I'll be using the tele for the majority of that stuff.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 30, 2008)

my Carvin DC727 has been my main live and recording guitar for 2 years now. it's proven to be the most reliable guitar i've ever owned. i have complete piece of mind on stage with it because i know it will handle anything i throw at it . it always sounds great, and i can't throw this guitar out of tune no matter how hard i try 














i also just played my new Agile Septor 7 27" for the first time live not too long ago and it worked extremely well, i forsee more live use from that one as well.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 30, 2008)

Summoning Hate:





Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal:









my old band Requia:


----------



## Lozek (Mar 31, 2008)

My current stage guitars are:

Ibanez MTM-2, possibly the best cheap guitar I've ever played. Re-wired with EMG 81-85 in weird split variations by 7DT





Back up to that is a Gibson flying V:





And for the lower tuned old material I'm using a Gordon Smith SG Custom:





These are all 6's that I'm using with Samsas Traum, the 7's get used for the 'other' project


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2008)

Lozek said:


> My current stage guitars are:



Amazing metal face on this pic


----------



## Lozek (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheers, I practice in front of the mirror for 20 minutes every day, then just before I go onstage I inject myself in the heart with Red Bull to get the appropriate levels of pure evil running round my system


----------



## darren (Mar 31, 2008)

I rotate almost all of my guitars through live performance. There are no closet-dwellers in my collection. 

I only play my sevens live. I've played all of them on stage at least once, with the exception of the Strat VII, which i don't think is quite ready yet. (Still needs a bit of fretwork to take care of some sharp fret ends, and the pickups need to be swapped out.) My JP7 has been the mainstay, but i've recently started playing the Dean again. The Danelectro has also put in an appearance at a few shows.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 31, 2008)

I played these two yesterday:

My main 7...





... and the Dean for blooze...


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Cheers, I practice in front of the mirror for 20 minutes every day, then just before I go onstage I inject myself in the heart with Red Bull to get the appropriate levels of pure evil running round my system



you should try relentless

who knows what facial expressions could unfold


----------



## jibster (Mar 31, 2008)

Only guitar I use live since we switched fully over to 7 strings as I can't afford a second, my RG7EXFX2


----------



## Groff (Mar 31, 2008)

Me and the RR3 I used to play:






And here's my Dean, which until christmas this year was my main axe. Which is now being stripped down and rebuilt with a new neck, and some sort of new finish on the body.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 31, 2008)

jibster said:


> Only guitar I use live since we switched fully over to 7 strings as I can't afford a second, my RG7EXFX2



what on earth were you doing at Junktion 7 young man?


----------



## jibster (Mar 31, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> what on earth were you doing at Junktion 7 young man?



Played there on tour at the end of last year with The Eyes of a Traitor plus some others. Was pretty fun but the stage was really hot if I remember correctly.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 31, 2008)

ah cool...and yes, its small and hot!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 31, 2008)

buncha random crap from over the years


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

this looks like youre metalling out playing some version of freebird with that facial expression
and




OMFGINTENSENECK


----------

